# German Giant Bearded Dragon



## Jeannine (Nov 13, 2012)

got this in my 'icanhascheeseburger' usual email ......how is a 'German Giant Bearded Dragon' different to a regular one? just looks like my boy 

ahhh found a thread here on them, seems they are apparently bigger, heavier, lay more eggs, etc 

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/us-european-bearded-dragons-100724/


"Archie is my beloved German Giant Bearded Dragon. He happily consents to my putting fruit on his head, pending that I let him eat it afterwards - I think the Fez cap look suits him!" I have never seen a more charming, squeedorable lizard with a raspberry hat ever!


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 13, 2012)

GG's are apparently a hybrid between P.vitticeps and Barbarta, they are supposed to grow bigger than p.vitticeps at least.


----------



## Wrightpython (Nov 13, 2012)

If its bigger it would have to be USA beardie as everything the USA does is bigger and better than us


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 13, 2012)

apparently there were a lot of health issues at the beginning which it seems they have overcome, one image i seen when i googled showed a lady with one and it went from under her neck and the tip of its tail reached to just past her waist when she was sitting down, it also appeared to be almost half the width of her chest, they look huge

another image was taken by someone of one in a pet shop window and the poor thing looked like it was in a cage way to small for it both in height and length

actually it seems these ones are more centered around Europe not the US who centered more on the color side of BD's


----------



## R.M.R (Nov 17, 2012)

The 'German Giant'..... is not a cross bred between Vitticeps & Barbata,it is genetically bred for its size

I have had Giant Females that will not mate with a small male,thus needing a Giant male to breed,so its genetic... not a morph or accident!

Rick Walker has bred the Giants for 2 decades now,i know this as he approached me for a breeding trade to strengthen his line & my own approxamitely near 6 years ago

Pogona vitticeps are local from Australia,there line can be found more nearer to Cairns,Queensland

Its the same as comparing a Toy Poodle & a Standard Poodle,genetically they are both 100% Poodle.... as is the Vitticpes being either Standard or Giant


----------



## saintanger (Nov 17, 2012)

i was reading about this in a book today and apparently they are not crossed they have been genetically breed for their size. 

i would love a pair one day.


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 17, 2012)

R.M.R said:


> The 'German Giant'..... is not a cross bred between Vitticeps & Barbata,it is genetically bred for its size
> 
> I have had Giant Females that will not mate with a small male,thus needing a Giant male to breed,so its genetic... not a morph or accident!
> 
> ...



Your "Giants" and "German Giants" are two different lines, "GG's" were developed in Europe through line breeding and are thought to be a hybrid of vitticeps and barbarta.

http://www.aussiepythons.com/forum/australian-lizards-5383/giant-appetite-159320/

About Breed Types | Bearded Dragon Source


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 18, 2012)

Jeannine said:


> got this in my 'icanhascheeseburger' usual email ......how is a 'German Giant Bearded Dragon' different to a regular one? just looks like my boy
> 
> ahhh found a thread here on them, seems they are apparently bigger, heavier, lay more eggs, etc
> 
> ...





You should play him that Prince (symbol=Artist formerly known as Prince) song.... raspberry beret...... see if he likes it :lol:

I bet that tune gets stuck in your head now.... bbwwahahahahehehehehe


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 18, 2012)

Hi Captain, 'Archie' isnt mine he came in my 'icanhascheeseburger' emails i get and his owner put the raspberry on his head and took the photo he does however look like my male who is of a similar color

as i said from what ive read they were crossed and inbred a lot which caused heaps of health issues which apparently they have worked thru and strengthened their stock


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 18, 2012)

Hopefully its owner will put him in a 'little red corvette' and take a pic too :lol:


----------



## R.M.R (Nov 19, 2012)

2 different lines....????

Its the same species... as i have said bred by themselves they dont CROSS they do not mate with smaller species of the same breed

Central Bearded Dragons.... Pogona vitticeps are local to Australia not Europe,sold originally as excess stock from AUSTRALIAN ZOO'S these dragons were exported 20 plus years ago & bred from that line
Unless trafficed or 'illegally sold' the genetics are not as wide as our genetics as it is now 'illegal' to export our native wildlife

Giants in theyre true form are Vitticeps..... the "European Line" possibly could be a crossbreed but in no way true Vitticeps


----------



## GeckoJosh (Nov 19, 2012)

R.M.R said:


> 2 different lines....????
> 
> Its the same species... as i have said bred by themselves they dont CROSS they do not mate with smaller species of the same breed
> 
> ...



You are making very little sense, in one post you say I am wrong then confirm my point in the next lol


----------



## CaptainRatbag (Nov 19, 2012)

When I read the title 'german giant bearded dragon' I thought you were talking about my neighbours wife :lol:


----------



## Jeannine (Nov 20, 2012)

:lol: captain

reminds me of 'Territory Cops' a few weeks back when the boys were called out to remove a small croc and when they had it ready to bag the boss wanted to hold it and have his photo taken with it and one of the boys said something and the boss said 'im use to handling crocodiles i was married to one' and im like :shock: and :lol:


----------



## Holly35 (Nov 20, 2012)

He is so cute!! I miss having my beared dragons maybe oneday I will have another one.


----------

